# Day 21 blood test results- what do they all mean?



## panagia (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm really confused, I received my day 21 blood test results today but I'm not sure what they mean, I spoke to the receptionist and was told they are fine,  but I'd like to know if they are "good" fine or "just ok" fine, if that makes sense.

The results sent to me are

Mid Cycle: FSH:5 - 22 U/L  LH: 14 - 96 U/L

"serum FSH Level" 2.7 u/L (4.0 -13.0) "low" Supplementary Result
"Serum LH Level" 7.9 u/L (2.0 -13.0)
"serum progesterone" 27 nmol/L
Progesterone reference range (day 19-21, luteal peak) = >30 nmol/L

I'm new to all of this and this is the first time I've ever had any type of test to check my fertility. 

Thank you for taking the time to read and I hope someone is able to shed some light

best wishes
x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I'm having a brainfart about the LH/FHS results myself, but the day 21 progesterone results are used to try and tell if you've ovulated. I was actually told anything above 20 should be fine, which yours is of course, but also seen the figure 30. However I'm under the impression that for people who really don't ovulate, the number is usually much lower than 27. 

I really dislike receptionists making comments about my own results. (I've actually had some worrying - not fertility related - results in the past, yet been fobbed off by GP receptionists saying it's all fine. That meant there were months of nothing being done, until I went to see a dr about something else, and they asked me why I hadn't been in about the bloods!) I think you should always get a chance to talk these things through with a doctor, so you at least have a chance to ask questions. Maybe make an appointment to see one? I would at least be tempted to ask about the FHS result; my own paperwork says it should be over 5 (although this is for early cycle tests, not for day 21 bloods, I think).


----------



## panagia (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I have an appointment on the 19th august so will ask for the results to be explained to me in detail.

XXX


----------

